
Optimizing Elasticsearch Searches - brasetvik
https://www.found.no/foundation/optimizing-elasticsearch-searches/
======
dchuk
Anyone who is into Elasticsearch should spend some time reading all of the
articles on Found's blog. Some really great stuff that covers ES better than
most of the actual ES official docs.

------
unclebucknasty
Lucene-based search (i.e. Elasticsearch, CloudSearch, etc.) strikes me as
overly complex from a dev's perspective. The indexing and search processes
don't seem to have enough sensible defaults and that's to speak nothing of
cluster configuration and management, memory issues, etc.

In general, there's too much of a requirement to understand Lucene's
implementation details in order to use it effectively, and I'm just not sure
why the process of building a search feature needs to be so difficult.

~~~
olavgg
Good search is difficult! But, as there are more and more users, more and more
information and documentation is available. And over time the documentation
will also get better.

I learned a lot from this article, in just a few minutes I improved my
searches to be more precise. And that's kinda cool for me who has absolutely
no knowledge about Lucene :)

------
collyw
This sounds like the same principles as normal (relational) database query
optimization. Filter as much as you can early to avoid unneeded calculations
later.

